# New to nano: 2.5 (56k)



## crisrisl (Jan 16, 2007)

I set this up a few weeks back but I think it didn't have enough light (was running with a 10 watt spiral bulb), plus I haven't actually dosed ferts yet...

But this weekend I got that piece of wood and some rocks so decided to spend a little bit of time on it. I was going for a "rocky riverbed" kind of look.



















It sits on this shelf on my desk. The light was on a 5.5 but she decided to upgrade her light so now I have this 18W compact fluorescent light over it. The bulb is a 13 inch bulb, so the actual bulb part pretty much covers my tank.


----------



## confuted (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd suggest putting it on a shelf with some support ...


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow, really nice tank, I like the rocky river bed look  And that wood is awesome, is it fake?



confuted said:


> I'd suggest putting it on a shelf with some support ...


I agree, before the next picture is a broken tank and a wet desk ...


----------



## crisrisl (Jan 16, 2007)

Believe it or not, the shelf is rated to 25 lbs. I made sure to check the desk manual before I put it there. I've had it there for about 3 weeks...

However, since my estimate of its weight (2 gallons of water = 16lbs, 5 lbs of eco complete...21... but the combination of added rocks today and the tank and light...) was a little low (actually about 30 lbs)...I did move it down to the desktop. Rated for 125 lbs. *sigh* oh well, that shelf seemed perfect for a tank...but not this one.

RESGuy, in response to your question, no the wood is not fake. It is just a small piece of african root wood I found at a store this weekend.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

crisrisl said:


> Believe it or not, the shelf is rated to 25 lbs. I made sure to check the desk manual before I put it there. I've had it there for about 3 weeks...
> 
> However, since my estimate of its weight (2 gallons of water = 16lbs, 5 lbs of eco complete...21... but the combination of added rocks today and the tank and light...) was a little low (actually about 30 lbs)...I did move it down to the desktop. Rated for 125 lbs. *sigh* oh well, that shelf seemed perfect for a tank...but not this one.
> 
> RESGuy, in response to your question, no the wood is not fake. It is just a small piece of african root wood I found at a store this weekend.


You could just but 3 wooden supports on the bottom of the shelf (each corner against the back of the desk)


----------



## crisrisl (Jan 16, 2007)

RESGuy said:


> You could just but 3 wooden supports on the bottom of the shelf (each corner against the back of the desk)


I'll consider it, perhaps with some leftovers from the next stand that seems to be in the works.


----------



## crisrisl (Jan 16, 2007)

I didn't plan to update/post new pictures this soon however, I noticed this tonight:










Is this pearling? I haven't done any water changes. I've been dosing fluorish ferts following a nano daily dosing chart someone made for about three days now. I realize it is not a good picture, but I just wanted to capture this.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks like pearling to me. Is it all over all your plants? I have some plants that seem to pearl more than others...Adding any co2? DIY? Excel?


----------



## crisrisl (Jan 16, 2007)

It is on most of the plants, but not the cabomba or riccia. We just noticed it tonight. Only added CO2 is excel. I figured that was the simplest method with such a small tank. I use 1/2 mL syringes to dose ferts...


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

What exactly is pearling? The little bubbles on the plant?


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Plants can look like they're pearling if they're near a HOB filter with a strong output. I'd think you'd need some kind of carbon dioxide being injected into your tank for pearling but I could be wrong. My tank pearls with high lighting and diy co2.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> Plants can look like they're pearling if they're near a HOB filter with a strong output. I'd think you'd need some kind of carbon dioxide being injected into your tank for pearling but I could be wrong. My tank pearls with high lighting and diy co2.


I see, cool. I hope mine pearl when I dose Excel.


----------



## crisrisl (Jan 16, 2007)

Cydric said:


> Plants can look like they're pearling if they're near a HOB filter with a strong output. I'd think you'd need some kind of carbon dioxide being injected into your tank for pearling but I could be wrong. My tank pearls with high lighting and diy co2.


Ok. The pictured plants are actually at the opposite end of the HOB filter, which is just a little azoo palm filter.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

So how's this tank coming along? I want an update! hehe!  I want to see how that riccia mat is looking! Pictures, por favor?

Have you added anything fauna or flora wise?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cydric said:


> So how's this tank coming along? I want an update! hehe!  I want to see how that riccia mat is looking! Pictures, por favor?
> 
> Have you added anything fauna or flora wise?


Yes I am interested in some new updates too  (We need some movement in the Nano Forums :hihi: )

P.S. I didn't know you spoke Spanish Cydric:icon_lol:


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> Yes I am interested in some new updates too  (We need some movement in the Nano Forums :hihi: )
> 
> P.S. I didn't know you spoke Spanish Cydric:icon_lol:



Yes, update us anxious people!! We need more! haha!

Just a tiny bit RESGuy.


----------



## crisrisl (Jan 16, 2007)

Hehe, ok...an update.

I added some shrimp to it for now. It is my first attempt at shrimp. Because of that, I changed out the filter for a small sponge filter, so I had to kind of rearrange. But I thought the sponge filter looked nice than a big aquaclear sponge on the filter, plus that azoo palm filter wasn't really powerful enough at sucking water through the sponge for my liking.

So...I rescaped a little last night, hopefully when things grow in the filter won't be noticeable.

The riccia does not like to stay down...but I think eventually when I have the patience I will get it.

Unfortunately, the tank has snails...I'll try to get rid of them when I have the time too.

Sorry for the lack of updates, we've been a bit busy fishwise lately. We're setting up a planted 75 soon hopefully, and as soon as the driftwood comes, our 72 can be completely. The CO2 regulator for that, completing our CO2 system, was shipped so should arrive this week. Plus, we're trying our hand at raising some discus... (can you tell we have the fish bug bad?)

Hopefully this afternoon I will take some new pictures.

ETA: Any suggestions for other fish to add? Or perhaps suggestions for any different plants that would look good? When I was moving plants around, I noticed they'd all taken root fairly well, so that is encouraging.


----------



## crisrisl (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok, here we go, new pictures.

One of the inhabitants...


















This is how I dose ferts...I just use seachem ferts and following the dosing guide you see...










A closer shot of some of the cabomba.










As you can see, I haven't replanted the riccia yet. Any suggestions/tips for how to keep it down?

My hope is that those plants grow in some to conceal the filter. The shrimp seem to like the plants though. I'd also like to add some more hygro, so I may take some trimmings from another tank and add them in.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Yay! An update!  I think it's coming along nicely. I forgot that this isn't your only tank (haha). As for what else you can add to the tank, I say add some nerite snails to eat any algae you may encounter. They won't reproduce in your tank so that's a plus. Is that RCS you added? If so, sweet! I say try adding some HC to the foreground, it makes a really nice looking carpet when it takes. :thumbsup:


----------



## crisrisl (Jan 16, 2007)

The sad thing is...it is probably the nicest looking tank at the moment...it's the very beginning of the tank bug...


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Sweet update  The tank is coming along great. It looks very nice  And I agree sweet that you got RCS! Now you will have the 'shrimp bug' as well hehe I only wish I had space and money (and parents who allowed me) to get more tanks!


----------



## crisrisl (Jan 16, 2007)

Yup, those are RCS. We wanted to try our hand at them and a guy we know had a whole bunch so he gave us some. 

Why do you think there is a tank on a desk? There are actually...5 in the computer room now...we need a basement...


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

crisrisl said:


> Yup, those are RCS. We wanted to try our hand at them and a guy we know had a whole bunch so he gave us some.
> 
> Why do you think there is a tank on a desk? There are actually...5 in the computer room now...we need a basement...


Sweet, you got them for free? Nice 

Wow lol Don't worry I don't have a basement either. Man I can't wait to have my own place just so I could setup more tanks lol 

Though I would probably still not have many because I would have to pay for rent etc. hehe


----------



## crisrisl (Jan 16, 2007)

Yup, we made a trip for other things and picked up some shrimp while we were at it


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

crisrisl said:


> Yup, we made a trip for other things and picked up some shrimp while we were at it


Very cool, enjoy them. I have had mine for a little over a week lol Feel free to checkout my long journal (the link is in my signature). :smile:


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Although RCS are now becoming the 'common' shrimp in the hobby they're still my favorite because of how easy and hardy they are to take care of. I love how they're so full of character and how they easily breed in almost any water condition. They're the best!


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

haha, i dose my tank the same way.

you can try to get a hairnet and place the riccia in the hairnet but other then that it'll get into everything.... i hate it now.

anyways, great looking tank, i can't wait till that amazon sword gets bigger


----------



## crisrisl (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, I've neglected this a bit but...after a water change today and...getting frustrated with the riccia and just anchoring it down with a rock...here we go. As you can see, the right side needs a bit of a trim, and I'm not sure what is going on with the left. I think there was a val up front that either got eaten by snails or is sensitive to the excel, so I replaced it with some naja grass that actually just tagged along with the shrimp and ended up in there and started growing.

Before: 









After:









You can almost make out a shrimp on the back in this one.


----------



## jebarj90 (Mar 11, 2007)

that shelf is gonna break!!! I love the tank so far though!


----------



## crisrisl (Jan 16, 2007)

The tank is no longer on the shelf...it is on the desktop...


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Tank is looking great now after the changes you made to it! But why is the water such a murky color? Well, maybe it is only that color in the picture  Anyways it looks cool.


----------



## crisrisl (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh you know, I forgot to mention it was a bit cloudy from getting stirred up moving things around, but I think there is a bit of algae on the glass as well which makes the water look "murky."


----------



## crisrisl (Jan 16, 2007)

A short little update, but no new pictures yet.

My tank developed a slow leak, nothing serious but I finally got a new tank and transferred everything over tonight. Trimmed a few of the plants up. Can't wait until that sword gets a bit bigger.

It was easy to rid myself of snails this way, hopefully no eggs hitchhiked along.

I was also able to count so I can now officially say that I have 13 shrimp. Who are happily munching on some crab cuisine as I update.

ETA:
Just a few shots. As you can see, I still have problems with floating riccia.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Aw, too bad about the leak  But your tank looks awesome


----------



## crisrisl (Jan 16, 2007)

Just a little update since it has been about two weeks: I have my first berried shrimp. I was looking at them last night and noticed how huge she was. 

Since I'm a shrimp newbie too, how do I know if she's going to keep holding them or drop them?


----------



## crisrisl (Jan 16, 2007)

A few shots:









You can see a berried female in the front.


----------



## crisrisl (Jan 16, 2007)

I saw my first baby shrimp Friday night. I have been able to count 13 of them but I imagine there are more. How many are typical from RCS?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cool, I saw my first last week and at first I counted 8 and later I counted 17  But I am sure there are more, I don't really know how much is typical but I imagine 15-30?


----------



## crisrisl (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, after about 4 months of inattention besides water changes...the tank looks like this.










It is quite the mess, the RCS have taken over. I have moved many into a 10 gallon (soon to be a 20 gallon), but I still have many more to move. Then, an algae scraping, some trimming, and returning to fert dosing and perhaps it will look ok again. I've been removing snails as I see them but as you can tell, they have eaten my sword.

Just thought I'd update so that when it gets better I'll recall how bad it looks.


----------

